# Automatisches Schreiben



## R000Dy (5. Jul 2004)

Hi,

ich bin Client in einem Java-Chat.
Ich müsste alle 5 Minuten etwas schreiben, aber ich bin nicht immer da. Wie kann man ein Script schreiben, das automatisch alle 4minuten etwas in die Inputzeile schreibt und es bestätigt, damit auch wirklich etwas geschrieben wird?

Danke


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Jul 2004)

hm..du guckst dir nach der ip von dem server schreibst dir n progy dass zum server connected, dich einloggt und lässt nen thread laufen der alle 5min irgendwas schreibt


----------



## Grizzly (6. Jul 2004)

Hi,

irgendwie verstehe ich die Problemstellung nicht ganz: Hast Du einen Client für einen Chat in Java selber geschrieben oder gibt es den schon?

Wenn es den schon gibt, wird das ein bisschen schwierig, da Du mit Java nicht andere Programme beeinflussen kannst.

Wenn Du den Chat selber geschrieben hast, könntest Du das mit einem Timer lösen. Allerdings solltest Du das am besten so einbauen, dass der Timer das direkt über die Verbindung verschickt, und nicht über das Eingabefeld - das sieht ansonsten ein bisschen merkwürdig aus. Weiter sollte der Server dieses _Lebenszeichen_ nicht an die anderen Chat-Teilnehmer weitersenden.



			
				R000Dy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bin Client in einem Java-Chat.


Sosos, Du bist ein Client in einem Java-Chat... :wink:


----------

